# New Prismasonic lens HD 5000



## acemazza1

Hi guys.


I'm soon to take delievery of my Panasonic AE2000 and was planning on pairing it with the Prismasonic H-FE1500R lens. On placing my order with my Australian distributor I recieved the following email response...


""I regret to advise you that Prismasonic has discontinued the HFE1500 series lenses due to a new and improved model release toward the end of February.


As a result, stock for the 1500 series (new & b-stock) is no longer available, and regrettibly we are unable to fulfil your order request for a HFE1500R lense.


Very little information regarding this new model (HD 5000), and price, etc has been given to us at this stage, though i suspect we'll be given full details in the coming weeks.


Unfortunately it was only after we submitted your order request lense that Prismasonic informed us they had exhausted all supplies and were discontinuing this lense.


Once we have received the information regarding this new lense i will let you know the pricing and full details.""


Is this old news??? I searched the forums but found nothing?

Can anyone shed some light???


Thanks.


----------



## stef2

First time a read about that...seems interesting...a better lens for less money???


----------



## CAVX

Hopefully Ansi will chime in soon, but Prismasonic have been talking about releasing a larger version for some time. I think you will find that bigger glass prisms means a price increase...


Mark


----------



## Jason Turk

I don't know what I am able to say...but it is true that he has a newly designed lens arriving soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## acemazza1

Thanks Jason, guess i'll sit tight then.


----------



## The Bogg

wtf? I just bought an fe-1500r (from avs) and haven't even hooked it up yet and you're saying there's a new model coming. grrrr...I would have waited.


----------



## marldonnaharris

Here is the information I recieved from Prismasonic concerning the new lens...

- It will be slightly larger (prism area) to allow for more applications and shorter throws

- It will be very simular is optic performance

- It will be +/- 20% more expensive...


Mark


----------



## Ted99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Bogg* /forum/post/13007663
> 
> 
> wtf? I just bought an fe-1500r (from avs) and haven't even hooked it up yet and you're saying there's a new model coming. grrrr...I would have waited.



Me too. Waiting on Red C3X 1080P, for which the FE 1500R is reported to be a VERY tight fit. Should have waited and got lens when the PJ shipped. Oh well, we never know what the future will bring, and I didn't think the wait for the Red C3X would be this long.


----------



## timmyotule

Well if the 1500 with work for your setup it sounds like you saved a few hundred dollars over this new, soon to be, optically similar lens so don't be too disappointed.


----------



## Jason Turk

We only found out about it recently. From what I understand (and I don't know how much I can say), it is a larger version (thus works with shorter throw projectors), but more money as well.


----------



## rlhjr34

When is this due for release?


----------



## Jason Turk

Within the next 2 weeks. I now have pricing and such. Anyone interested please send me a PM!


----------



## rlhjr34

Great. PM sent.


----------



## Jason Turk

And replied to.


----------



## acemazza1

The new lens is up on the Prismasonic website

In Australia i'm looking at roughly an extra $1100 compared to the old H-FE1500R...










Hope it's worth the price hike.


----------



## Marc Rumsey

That's seems steep.


It's more like a $200 to $300 increase here (depending on model).


----------



## Mikael Rydstrom

I'm only an occasional reader of this forum, I got some info about HD5000 already on Jan 8th, I then thought it was well known fact/old news here. Reading this thread I can now see that this was not the case, bummer - sorry for not posting earlier.


On Jan 8th I inquired with Prismasonic about any possibilities to demo the H-FE1500 in Finland. I then learned about the upcoming HD-5000 model. This is the info I got from Anssi on Jan 8th in an eMail:

HD-5000 series - Improvements over H-FE1500 series:

Slightly larger optics, enables throw ratio >= 1.6

No chromatic aberration at all

Stand where height and tilt can be adjusted separately


The info is indeed up on Prismasonic's web site now, it can be found on their products order page, a brief product description is also available. It basically confirms the above info sent by Anssi on Jan 8th when I asked about the H-FE1500. Tech specs for the HD-5000 was not yet on their spec page when I posted this. All the existing info on their WEB site about the HD-5000 must be fairly fresh, I think I checked as late as yesterday for any news about it and there was nothing there then.


/Mikael


----------



## rlhjr34

Any updates on when this will be available yet?


----------



## Jason Turk

I sent Anssi a note but with the time difference haven't heard...


acemazza1...you have a PM.


----------



## prismasonic

Hello All!


Here is the first photo of the new HD-5000R lens.











The deliveries will start in the end of next week.


The main improvements over the H-FE1500 series.


- accepts ~20% bigger beams (throw ratios down to 1.5)

- No chromatic aberration at all in a working throw range

- New, more professional table stand, which is based on the friction hold and thus does not need any thumb wheels to lock the height/tilt. Also the lens is always in perfect horizontal level due to the cylinder rails of the stand


----------



## Marc Rumsey

Very nice - Can't wait!


----------



## R Harkness

This looks great...but it's been a while since I've investigated anamorphic lenses and now all the calculations are lost on me










I will be using the JVC RS2 projector with a throw distance of about 13 ft 9 inches. I'd like my scope images to be able to go up to 123" wide. What kind of performance could I expect if using this new Prismasonic HD 500 lens?


Thanks,


----------



## mdrew

Will there be any sort of trade in / up program? I have been considering changing so that I could swap out a silver lens to black, but if you have a new model, I'd be interested in that.


----------



## prismasonic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdrew* /forum/post/13256563
> 
> 
> Will there be any sort of trade in / up program? I have been considering changing so that I could swap out a silver lens to black, but if you have a new model, I'd be interested in that.



There will not be a trade in / up program. In theory it is possible to upgrade only the optics to the existing Prismasonic lens (FE1500 or FE700 series). However, the most expensive part of the lens is the optics, so it will be better deal to resell the old lens, and buy the new one.


The FE1500 model is a very good lens having an excellent sharpness and very very little chromatic aberration, so IMO there is no reason to upgrade/change the lens to HD-5000 series.


----------



## mdrew

Thanks Anssi.


Actually, the lens I have is a 1400M with the FE upgrade. Is there any difference between what I have and the FE1500?


Will there be a power buy or any other special for the 5000?


----------



## marldonnaharris

+1 on the powerbuy!


----------



## Marc Rumsey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness* /forum/post/13256055
> 
> 
> This looks great...but it's been a while since I've investigated anamorphic lenses and now all the calculations are lost on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be using the JVC RS2 projector with a throw distance of about 13 ft 9 inches. I'd like my scope images to be able to go up to 123" wide. What kind of performance could I expect if using this new Prismasonic HD 500 lens?
> 
> 
> Thanks,





It does get a little confusing.










The 1.5x minimum throw for the new 5000 is based on a 16:9 screen, as the projector's panel is 16:9 and it doesn't "know" that you have a lens in front of it.


Here's the math:


A 123" width 2.35:1 image is about 52.3" x 123" viewable when the lens is in stretch mode.


123" / 2.35 = 52.3"


When it's in pass-through mode, you get a 16:9 (1.78:1) viewable screen size of 52.3" x 93.2".


52.3" x 1.78 = 93.2"


You use the 93.2" width to calculate the throw, as this is the width of the 16:9 (1.78:1) image. At a 13'-9" (165") lens to screen distance, you will have a throw of about 1.8x.


165" / 93.2" = 1.8


I hope this all makes sense - It does in my brain, but sometimes it's difficult to put into writing.










So the upshot is that you will be well within the range of the new 5000, so it will work very well.


----------



## marldonnaharris

Is the HD5000 shipping... seems like it was planned for this week?


Power Buy???? (would be most helpful due to substancial price increase)


I was all ready to buy a VW60 + FE1500 when the FE1500 went out of production. I have wrestled with the idea of the UH380 but have not been able to come to terms with the slide mechanism (WAF). I don't know, for the extra price of the HD5000 I may be able to DIY a mechanism like others here have done. Note, with my projector mounting position manually turning the knobs on the Prismasonic or hand sliding the Panamorph is not a problem.


Been on the fence since the first of the year and am ready to get one or the other... NOW!


Recommendations, opinions?


Mark


----------



## tomes

I'm a little confused by the Prismasonic website. I don't think I'll be able to afford the 5000 (even w/powerbuy), so I was looking at the the 450/700 versions, but noticed they don't say "1080P" compatible, while the 5000 series does.. Are the qualities really so bad that you can't resolve the full 1080p, or is there some other limitation, or is it simply a bit misleading on the page??


----------



## prismasonic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomes* /forum/post/13381908
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused by the Prismasonic website. I don't think I'll be able to afford the 5000 (even w/powerbuy), so I was looking at the the 450/700 versions, but noticed they don't say "1080P" compatible, while the 5000 series does.. Are the qualities really so bad that you can't resolve the full 1080p, or is there some other limitation, or is it simply a bit misleading on the page??




The FE450 and FE700 lenses have single prisms, and thus they introduce some chromatic aberration. However, they both have the focal element, which brings a very sharp picture.


----------



## tomes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prismasonic* /forum/post/13385171
> 
> 
> The FE450 and FE700 lenses have single prisms, and thus they introduce some chromatic aberration. However, they both have the focal element, which brings a very sharp picture.



Thanks for the clarification Anssi!


----------



## Alan Gouger

HD 5000 in the house. Please give me a few days and I will post pictures and a review.

This thing is well engineered. I love it, you will to.


----------



## tryingtimes

Nice one Alan. Look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## rlhjr34

Any updates on the lens Alan? I'm going to be looking at this one for my RS2. It sounds like from your preliminary findings that it is a winner.


----------



## rlhjr34

Hi Alan,


I have a few questions on the specs of the HD-5000. How many inches can the lens drop on it's bracket? What are the dimensions of the bracket plate and how far apart are the holes on the mount plate? I'm about to return my 380 lens and want to see if I can configure my Panamorph mount plate to hold the Prismasonic. Is the weight of the HD-5000 similar to the 380? Or is it heavier?


----------



## fnkpet

OK looks like I might be the first to report in.


I just got a new HD 5000R (Thanks Jason) and it is replacing my prismasonic 1400R.


Got it up quick. Base plate same exact size, same screw hole location (weighs ~8 LBS fyi according to prismasonic website).


Seems much clearer image then 1400 but then again the 1400 did not have the 'FE'.


Have NOT played with angles, adjusting, etc.......


Frank P


----------



## tds1

This lens sounds very impressive. It would work perfectly in my planned setup - Throw ratio only 1.65. Even if I could find a used H-FE1500M, it probably wouldn't work for me due to the throw ratio (site says minimum 1.7). Hopefully there will be some sort of powerbuy before I need it! (Theater finished in July)


----------



## arttu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fnkpet* /forum/post/13482333
> 
> 
> OK looks like I might be the first to report in.
> 
> 
> I just got a new HD 5000R (Thanks Jason) and it is replacing my prismasonic 1400R.
> 
> 
> Got it up quick. Base plate same exact size, same screw hole location (weighs ~8 LBS fyi according to prismasonic website).
> 
> 
> Seems much clearer image then 1400 but then again the 1400 did not have the 'FE'.
> 
> 
> Have NOT played with angles, adjusting, etc.......
> 
> 
> Frank P



More of your thoughts on 1400 -> HD 5000 would be very welcome. Could you also mention the model of projector used.


----------



## fnkpet

Ill try to get a little more formal in some comments this weekend if I get a chance to play with it. Im also dealing with a new Lumagen Radience (got it before the new lens) and am having a hard time with that via HTPC.


That said the 5000 is razor sharp - my 1400 was blurry by comparison. Not that the 1400 was not great but its kinda like seeing HiDef TV for the first time.


Im using a Sony 'Ruby' VPL-VW100 1920*1080P projector.


Frank


----------



## Jacob B

Frank,

If you had 4000 $ +/- to spend, would you update a Sanyo Z4 and a Da Lite HP pull down 100" Cinemascope, to a sub 3000 $ 1080P projector and a high quality fixed matte white Cinemascope screen - maybe the new curved Prismasonic, and put my Prismasonic H-500 on retirement (too soft and too much CA)

OR

update the lens to a H-FE5000 and wait until next year with the other updates...


Thanks,

Jacob


----------



## arttu

Thank you Frank for the comments! I´m looking forward to hearing more of your thoughts as I have the H1200R lens which has the same optics as H1400.


I have the Panasonic AE2000 projector. I´ve noticed that my lens softens the picture mainly on the sides when compared to the image without the lens in place. I haven´t had time to really really tweak the lens placement in front of the projector but I have a feeling that I won´t be able to get an all around razor sharp image. After I have done all that I can with this lens, I just might be in mind of upgrading.


----------



## mdrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arttu* /forum/post/13536174
> 
> 
> Thank you Frank for the comments! I´m looking forward to hearing more of your thoughts as I have the H1200R lens which has the same optics as H1400.
> 
> 
> I have the Panasonic AE2000 projector. I´ve noticed that my lens softens the picture mainly on the sides when compared to the image without the lens in place. I haven´t had time to really really tweak the lens placement in front of the projector but I have a feeling that I won´t be able to get an all around razor sharp image. After I have done all that I can with this lens, I just might be in mind of upgrading.



The FE kit will correct that. It did in my set up (I'm still using a PT1000 with the 1400/FE).


What I have not heard yet, is how the 5000 compares in performance to the 1400 with FE.


----------



## Talontsi96

So what is this lens priced at? Will there be some kind of powerbuy?


----------



## Marc Rumsey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Talontsi96* /forum/post/13537366
> 
> 
> So what is this lens priced at? Will there be some kind of powerbuy?



The list price on the HD-5000M is 2,090 euros

The list price on the HD-5000R is 2,590 euros


There's a dollar-equivalent calculator on their website:
http://www.prismasonic.com/account/order_form.php 


As far as a powerbuy, it's a little tough to offer greater than our normal discount right now due to the dollar vs. euro value. Prices on products from all of our European suppliers are pretty much going through the roof.


----------



## stef2

Well, the price difference between this new euro price and the powerbuy price in USD for the earlier model is VERY, VERY Steep...


----------



## stef2

What is your normal discount?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marc Rumsey* /forum/post/13538176
> 
> 
> The list price on the HD-5000M is 2,090 euros
> 
> The list price on the HD-5000R is 2,590 euros
> 
> 
> There's a dollar-equivalent calculator on their website:
> http://www.prismasonic.com/account/order_form.php
> 
> 
> As far as a powerbuy, it's a little tough to offer greater than our normal discount right now due to the dollar vs. euro value. Prices on products from all of our European suppliers are pretty much going through the roof.


----------



## arttu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdrew* /forum/post/13537204
> 
> 
> The FE kit will correct that. It did in my set up (I'm still using a PT1000 with the 1400/FE).
> 
> 
> What I have not heard yet, is how the 5000 compares in performance to the 1400 with FE.



Ok.


Then I´ll add my intrest in differencies concerning 1400/1200 + Fe versus HD 5000.


----------



## JOE-C

I just finished putting up the HD-5000 on the RS-2 and as I said in the RS-2 setup forum there is only one word to describe it and thats WOW!!! I am totally impressed with CIH. It adds immensely to to my home theater experience. Thanks Marc (AVS store) for all your help.


----------



## Marc Rumsey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stef2* /forum/post/13542608
> 
> 
> What is your normal discount?



You've got mail!


----------



## Marc Rumsey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOE-C* /forum/post/13585877
> 
> 
> I just finished putting up the HD-5000 on the RS-2 and as I said in the RS-2 setup forum there is only one word to describe it and thats WOW!!! I am totally impressed with CIH. It adds immensely to to my home theater experience. Thanks Marc (AVS store) for all your help.



Thanks for the kind words Joe.


----------



## martinfarinha

What happened to the review's?


----------



## R Harkness

Yeah, looking for more feedback. This is the lens I'm considering for my set-up.


----------



## syncguy

Interesting to see a comparison between HD5000 and UH440/480.


----------



## dangc

All the attention seems to be on the new UH440/480.


I think there are some of us still interested in a review for the HD5000.


The Prismasonic design provides more value when compared to the panamorph with the sled. But the question is how do they compare to each other in terms of performance.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## martinfarinha

Still no reviews?


----------



## stef2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger* /forum/post/13408842
> 
> 
> HD 5000 in the house. Please give me a few days and I will post pictures and a review.
> 
> This thing is well engineered. I love it, you will to.



So how was it? still speechless?


----------



## fatjulio

Any more feed back anyone?


----------



## olinda cat

OK Alan,come out of your theater long enough to give us a review....don't make us come in there to get you! LOL







... John


----------



## R Harkness

Alan....?.....hoping for that review.


----------



## R Harkness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marc Rumsey* /forum/post/13299972
> 
> 
> It does get a little confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1.5x minimum throw for the new 5000 is based on a 16:9 screen, as the projector's panel is 16:9 and it doesn't "know" that you have a lens in front of it.
> 
> 
> Here's the math:
> 
> 
> A 123" width 2.35:1 image is about 52.3" x 123" viewable when the lens is in stretch mode.
> 
> 
> 123" / 2.35 = 52.3"
> 
> 
> When it's in pass-through mode, you get a 16:9 (1.78:1) viewable screen size of 52.3" x 93.2".
> 
> 
> 52.3" x 1.78 = 93.2"
> 
> 
> You use the 93.2" width to calculate the throw, as this is the width of the 16:9 (1.78:1) image. At a 13'-9" (165") lens to screen distance, you will have a throw of about 1.8x.
> 
> 
> 165" / 93.2" = 1.8
> 
> 
> I hope this all makes sense - It does in my brain, but sometimes it's difficult to put into writing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the upshot is that you will be well within the range of the new 5000, so it will work very well.



Marc,


I'm sorry but somehow I missed your reply to me. I appreciate the time you took and it does make sense to me. I'm quite happy the Prismasonic should work in my set up, so thanks a lot!


----------



## mgoldsmith

The HD5000 is very nice indeed and improves upon the 1500, which improved upon the 1400.


I found there to be a minimal drop in brightness, contrast and image sharpness (mated with a benq w20000).

with "scope mode" engaged is really is almost as if you don't have an additional lense in front of the light path.


----------



## olinda cat

How about a nice REVIEW of the new prismasonic for your faithfull forum buds for the 4th. of July







John


----------



## bgosselin

I order a lens via HE5000R a few days ago already. I should get the lens at the end of this week or early next week I guess. Can wait to compare it to the 1400 model I already have.


----------



## arttu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgosselin* /forum/post/14298108
> 
> 
> I order a lens via HE5000R a few days ago already. I should get the lens at the end of this week or early next week I guess. Can wait to compare it to the 1400 model I already have.



Can´t wait reading your comments on the difference.


----------



## 04FLHRCI

Good Afternoon Everyone,


I'm taking a firm look at ordering the 5000R this weekend prior to the 11/16 cut-off.


I'll be mating it up to a JVC-RS20 (Thanks Jason) in a basement Bat Cave.


Will this be a good configuration for ~10'-11' wide CIH screen? The maximum throw distance I have to work with is ~20' from screen to lens face.


Thanks,


Larry


----------



## bgosselin

I have a CIH of 113 inch diagonle and my projector is at 13 feet of the screen I have no problem. The 5000R can accept a wider been than most lens. I love it. Very clean image.


----------



## 04FLHRCI

I just submitted an order for the 'R' model.


Mating this lens with the RS20 while having the last 2.5 weeks off at the end-of-the-year - 'Priceless'!!!


Larry


----------



## mdrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgosselin* /forum/post/14298108
> 
> 
> I order a lens via HE5000R a few days ago already. I should get the lens at the end of this week or early next week I guess. Can wait to compare it to the 1400 model I already have.



How does the 5000R compare to the 1400? I have the 1400 with the FE upgrade. I've been waiting to hear how they compare....... I also have a RS20 coming.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdrew* /forum/post/15077528
> 
> 
> How does the 5000R compare to the 1400? I have the 1400 with the FE upgrade. I've been waiting to hear how they compare....... I also have a RS20 coming.



I got to test both on the same screen/projector/TR and and the HD5000 is supperior. Maybe they have used a finer grind on the prisms as the new HD5000 was noticably clearer. As far as I know, both use the same FE and alloy case (new stand for the HD5000), just re-worked prisms...


Mark


----------



## JOE-C

From reading through the JVC RS-20 threads I got the feeling it hasn't yet been established that the Prismasonic HD-5000 will work with the new lens design since it is recessed. Has anyone seen it in action or heard differently?


----------



## bgosselin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdrew* /forum/post/15077528
> 
> 
> How does the 5000R compare to the 1400? I have the 1400 with the FE upgrade. I've been waiting to hear how they compare....... I also have a RS20 coming.



I made a quick review here.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...938&highlight= 


The 5000R is superior in every way. I should bet an Isco3 in a few week. I will like you know how it compare to the Prismasonic. Can't beleive it is that much better. I have almost no light loss with the Prismasonic, no CA. Perfect focus in pass thru and strech mode. Very happy with the lens.


My old prismasonic was a 1200M with the aluminum housing and FE. It exactly like an 1400M. That was confirm to me by prismasonic. Yo


----------



## mdrew

Thanks. I was afraid of this and hoping to hear that there was no improvment.


I take it the AVS sale on this lens has expired? MSRP and the fate of the USD make buying one a show stopper for me.


----------



## phisch




> Quote:
> As far as I know, both use the same FE and alloy case



What does the FE stand for?





> Quote:
> The 5000R is superior in every way. I should bet an Isco3 in a few week. I will like you know how it compare to the Prismasonic. Can't beleive it is that much better. I have almost no light loss with the Prismasonic, no CA. Perfect focus in pass thru and strech mode. Very happy with the lens.



Looking forward to you observations on that comparison. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mike N Ike

FE : I believe it stands for Front Element.


----------



## phisch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike N Ike* /forum/post/15086290
> 
> 
> FE : I believe it stands for Front Element.



Thanks. That's what I thought, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## CollinViegas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marc Rumsey* /forum/post/13538176
> 
> 
> The list price on the HD-5000M is 2,090 euros
> 
> The list price on the HD-5000R is 2,590 euros
> 
> 
> There's a dollar-equivalent calculator on their website:
> http://www.prismasonic.com/account/order_form.php
> 
> 
> As far as a powerbuy, it's a little tough to offer greater than our normal discount right now due to the dollar vs. euro value. Prices on products from all of our European suppliers are pretty much going through the roof.



Did the pricing on these lenses change? Now the List prices on the Prismasonic website say:


HD-5000M = $2990 Euro List

HD-5000R = $3680 Euro List


Any reason for the $1100 hike?


----------



## Rob Virtai

I also noted the rather steep price increases you mention, I was interested in the HD-5000R but the new pricing kind of made me loose interest.


However, I just noticed on the Prismasonic site that the list pricing has changed once again, this time in a more interesting direction.


HD-5000M is now 1490 EUR = $2016

HD-5000R is now 1790 EUR = $2422

(with current EUR/USD exchange rate)


This makes the HD-5000 series much more interesting to me again. Does anybody know if it fits with the new recessed lens on the JVC RS10/RS20?


----------



## mdrew

Rob,


I am using a 1400 with the FE and a RS20. My throw ratio is 2.08 and it works just fine. The 5000 is larger than the 1400, so depending on your throw ratio, it will work with a shorter throw than the 1400.


----------



## pavlin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgosselin* /forum/post/15081106
> 
> 
> I made a quick review here.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...938&highlight=
> 
> 
> The 5000R is superior in every way. I should bet an Isco3 in a few week. I will like you know how it compare to the Prismasonic. Can't beleive it is that much better. I have almost no light loss with the Prismasonic, no CA. Perfect focus in pass thru and strech mode. Very happy with the lens.
> 
> 
> My old prismasonic was a 1200M with the aluminum housing and FE. It exactly like an 1400M. That was confirm to me by prismasonic. Yo




hello ,


did you get the ISCO III yet and compare it to the PS 5000R ? would realy like to know what you think about them and how do they compare in terms of picture quality ,


grega


----------



## MelvinU

hello everybody,

I am considering to buy these lenses and I am only perplexed about one thing:there is a relevant difference for me in price between the two models of HD5000 and it is only focused on the different manual/remote control system.

Since it would be my first time with anamorphic lenses and I do not have a vpr ceiling mounted I would like to know if the manual version has any contraindications.


many thanx guys


----------



## bgosselin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pavlin* /forum/post/15592349
> 
> 
> hello ,
> 
> 
> did you get the ISCO III yet and compare it to the PS 5000R ? would realy like to know what you think about them and how do they compare in terms of picture quality ,
> 
> 
> grega



I did received the Isco. I I will get the Schneider in a few weeks if thing goes as plan.


The performance between the Isco 3 and the 5000 are very close. I would still give a edge to the Isco 3 for a few reasons.


The Isco is very easy to install. With the Prismasonic you need to adjust the prisms so the image is strech equally on the right and left side. That could be time consuming at first. But that adjustement need to be done once only (so it's a minor advantage for the Isco)


The cineslide or Isoscope 2 systeme work very well. I like the idea that it's a trigger hook to your pre-pro that controls the lens. With the Prismasonic you need the remote, only other solution is with a programmable remote control and having the command send for a few second.


The Isco seem sharper than the 5000 but not by much. It try to take picture of pixels to show the difference but wasn't able too. It turn out that my camera lens shows artifact (CA) that are just not there. It's an impression only in the sens I can prove it. I haven't seen any CA, focus is uniform on both types of lens.


The Isco lens is huge and heavy. I think the Prismasonic 5000 is more discret. But that it's a matter of taste I guess.


With the new price of the 5000 I found it difficult to justify buying a motorised Isco. But if budget wasn't a concern I would go with the Isco with slide because it can be fully automated.


I will get the Schneider with a Kino torsion kit. I doubt it could be better than the Isco. I haven't see any visible artifact with the Isco. It's a smaller lens and look better (physicaly) in my opinion but it's not as flexible as the Isco.


I wasn't able to measure effect on ANSI contrast with both lens. I try some Ansi measurement in the pass with no real success.. I measure less than 1% light loss with the 5000 in the pass mode.


----------



## phisch

bgosselin


Thanks for the comparison. In terms of percentages, would you say the HD5000 is 90% of the performance of the Isco? 95%? I'm just trying to figure out if, with the recent price drop of the Prismasonic, if the few extra percent of performance with the Isco is worth 3X the money.


----------



## bgosselin

In term of image quality I would say that the Prismasonic gives a minimum of 95% of the Isco 3 performance. I've read on this forum that the Isco doesn't affect Ansi ratio as much as the 5000. But not being able to measure it make it impossible to qualify.


When I get the Schneider I will try to evaluate if I see difference with white text on black background for example.


I prefer the Isco for the ease of installation, the cineslide or Isoscope 2 is also very cool.


----------



## phisch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgosselin* /forum/post/15599878
> 
> 
> I've read on this forum that the Isco doesn't affect Ansi ratio as much as the 5000. But not being able to measure it make it impossible to qualify.
> 
> 
> When I get the Schneider I will try to evaluate if I see difference with white text on black background for example.



Interesting about the ansi contrast reduction with the HD5000, I never knew that. Looking forward to your observations with the Schnieder.


----------



## MelvinU

hi,anyone can tell me if the manual version of the HD5000 has any bad sides considering that I will not have a vpr ceiling mounted?


----------



## R Harkness

I'm very curious about how the HD 5000 would compare to the other very popular A-lens:

The Panamorph UH480.


----------



## Alan Gouger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MelvinU* /forum/post/15592415
> 
> 
> hello everybody,
> 
> I am considering to buy these lenses and I am only perplexed about one thing:there is a relevant difference for me in price between the two models of HD5000 and it is only focused on the different manual/remote control system.
> 
> Since it would be my first time with anamorphic lenses and I do not have a vpr ceiling mounted I would like to know if the manual version has any contraindications.
> 
> 
> many thanx guys





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MelvinU* /forum/post/15662018
> 
> 
> hi,anyone can tell me if the manual version of the HD5000 has any bad sides considering that I will not have a vpr ceiling mounted?




Hello Melvin


If you are table mounting the projector then you will be fine with the manual version. You will not suffer any negative effects in this position. Its easier to set up and maximize the lens in that position. Good luck.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness* /forum/post/15662953
> 
> 
> I'm very curious about how the HD 5000 would compare to the other very popular A-lens:
> 
> The Panamorph UH480.



Hi Richard


All these lens are very close. You will not see any negative with the 5000 over any of the other lens. I switch between both the 5000 and the Isco3 depending on the projector I am using. The Isco has the edge with its large aperture and is slightly sharper but the 5000 compared to all other lens is right up there. I like how the motorized version is self contained.




.


----------



## R Harkness

Thanks Alan. I've been considering the Panamorph since I've been impressed when I see it in action. But I believe the Prismasonic products

are now considerably cheaper. Though, I don't know if there would be a difference in how the Prismasonic or the Panamorph works with the JVC RS20 I plan to buy.


----------



## John Ballentine

Panamorph works perfectly w/ my RS20. And ultra easy set-up utilizing pro plate and automated transport. (I got a very nice discount from AVS by the way







)


The only problem I had w/ Prismasonic - was the fact that the lens stays in place even when viewing the narrow aspect ratio's (1:33, 1:66, 1:78, 1:85). For these - I prefer the lens to slide out-of-the-way. For me - less is more in this case. Why have extra glass in front of your lens when it's not needed? (IMHO)


----------



## bgosselin

I measured less than 1% light loss by keeping the Prismasonic lens in place with my 5000. The sliding method is very good but I think it is not as cosmetic. (WAF factor maybe)


I guess we could debate that by removing the lens we have the best image the projector can produce. The introduction of the lens could have an impact on the ANSI and maybe MTF performance. I haven't compare the two. I would need to put my Prismasonic on a slide and compare with and without in 16x9 for that. But the image seem very sharp with the lens in place anyway. But I understand your point compleatly.


The RS20 as a recess lens. So the bigger prism will work better. Is the Panamorph prism bigger than the Prismasonic's?


----------



## R Harkness

Sliding the lens in and out of the way I think is fine with me. I'm just dealing with a limited throw range. I can get about 118" inch wide without a lens but I'd like the option of going up to 124" wide or so, hence my interest in a lens. I'm using a zoom method for most image sizes and really only need a A-lens when I want the biggest 2:35:1 images possible.


----------



## CAVX

But you don't want to slide the Prismasonic lens becuase it's front element actually reduces the image size in both the H and V directions. So yes it is still a 1.33x lens, but if your TR was 2.0:1, you would now be at about 2.1 with the lens in place to get the same size image. The reduction is about 5%...


Mark


----------



## R Harkness

Thanks Mark.


I haven't owned a lens so I haven't gone through all the calculations.


My projector will be at a 13.6 inch throw distance. The JVC RS20 should be able to zoom out to a max 118" wide image, unaided. I'm not sure how to calculate how much wider an anamorphic lens will allow me to get the image from my throw distance.

I've presumed that either the Prismasonic or the Panamorph lens would get me at least up to 124" wide if I want from that throw distance. Is this correct?


Cheers,


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness* /forum/post/15670688
> 
> 
> Thanks Mark.
> 
> 
> I haven't owned a lens so I haven't gone through all the calculations.
> 
> 
> My projector will be at a 13.6 inch throw distance. The JVC RS20 should be able to zoom out to a max 118" wide image, unaided. I'm not sure how to calculate how much wider an anamorphic lens will allow me to get the image from my throw distance.
> 
> I've presumed that either the Prismasonic or the Panamorph lens would get me at least up to 124" wide if I want from that throw distance. Is this correct?
> 
> 
> Cheers,



So basically the maths is as follows:


124" (Scope width) x 0.75 to find the 16:9 width of 93" x 2 = TR 2.0:1 or 186" from screen to projector's lens. The front element of the HD5000 may require you to bring the projector back a little further due to the optical reduction properties of the FE (the 5% I mentioned earlier). A UH440 would work at this distance with the standard Type A corrective element (14.5 - 17 feet) as you are at 15.5 feet.


If your wanting to mount the projector at just 136", you might run into problems - most likely vignetting, but not to mention focal issue being closer than the manufactures recommended minimum distances where 136" = 11.3 feet and you NEED to be at least 14.5 for the UH440 and possibly the same for the HD5000.


Therefore, you will need to move the projector back if you want the best results or your only option is to reduce your screen size. Please don't come back with "but the image will be too dim". It won't. The fact that you get better blacks at longer throws means that the CR goes up and therefore, your whites are brighter in the contrast range of the projected image.


If your room is not deep enough to support the throw, them you really have no choice but to reduce the screen size as 136/93=1.46:1TR and that is not ideal for any anamorphic lens, even the ISCO III...


Mark


----------



## MelvinU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger* /forum/post/15663407
> 
> 
> 
> If you are table mounting the projector then you will be fine with the manual version. You will not suffer any negative effects in this position. Its easier to set up and maximize the lens in that position. Good luck.



Many thanx Alan for your kind answer...I will go for the manual version of the HD5000 then


----------



## R Harkness

Thanks Mark but I have to admit I found it a bit confusing. The impression I got from your post is that my situation will be quite problematic to achieve the 124" wide scope image I want.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/15671194
> 
> 
> So basically the maths is as follows:
> 
> 
> 124" (Scope width) x 0.75 to find the 16:9 width of 93" x 2 = TR 2.0:1 or 186" from screen to projector's lens.



Ok, if I understand correctly that was to find out what throw distance I'd want for a lens if I were shooting for a 2:1 throw ratio. But I'm not, as I said my projector will be mounted at 13.6 feet = 162 inches throw distance. (I can not move the projector back anymore. If I could, I wouldn't need an A-lens).


I'm looking at the Panamorph UH480, not the UH440. The specs for the 480 say it works well down to 1.6 throw ratios. My throw distance is 162 inches which is just over a 1.7 throw ratio to get a 124" wide image.


Since that is within spec for the Panamorph, and I'm positive I've read reports of people having success with such throw ratios, it should work in my situation. Shouldn't it?


[Edited an incorrect number]


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness* /forum/post/15673000
> 
> 
> Since that is within spec for the Panamorph, and I'm positive I've read reports of people having success with such throw ratios, it should work in my situation. Shouldn't it?



I hope so. Good luck with it...


Mark


----------



## SKCERN

I have a Benq w5000 ceiling mounted 4 m from the screen.

With maximimum zoom I have a 96 '' diagonal 16:9.

If I put the HD 5000, I will get a 115''x98'' 2:2.39 format,

Or I miss something?

I can't move the projector back.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SKCERN* /forum/post/15676671
> 
> 
> I have a Benq w5000 ceiling mounted 4 m from the screen.
> 
> With maximimum zoom I have a 96 '' diagonal 16:9.
> 
> If I put the HD 5000, I will get a 115''x98'' 2:2.39 format,
> 
> Or I miss something?
> 
> I can't move the projector back.



You will need to go to the min zoom (smallest image size) to use this lens with the BenQW5000. You will then get a 2.37:1 image at the same height as the 1.78:1 and 1.33:1 images...but I think you need to recheck your calculations. 115 x 98 is only 1.17???


Mark


----------



## mgoldsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/15680370
> 
> 
> You will need to go to the min zoom (smallest image size) to use this lens with the BenQW5000. You will then get a 2.37:1 image at the same height as the 1.78:1 and 1.33:1 images...but I think you need to recheck your calculations. 115 x 98 is only 1.17???
> 
> 
> Mark



Don't forget that when used with the Front element, the overall image is vertically and horizontally reduced by a few inches at that distance.

So your native 16x9 96" image (on min. zoom)would probably be about 93 to 94" with the HD5000 in place.

You need to either zoom-out the image a touch to retain the original sizing, or physically move the PJ back about 4-5 inches.


if you zoom out a touch, placement of the HD5000 in front of these BenQ's becomes even more critical. You will come very very close to adding the side vignetting, due to the extruded lense cover, so you'll need to place the lens butted right up against the W5000's lense cover thingy and dead-centre to make sure the light thru-put is balanced from each out-side edge of the lense.


Matt.G


----------



## airliner

so you'll need to place the lens butted right up against the W5000's lense cover thingy and dead-centre to make sure the light thru-put is balanced from each out-side edge of the lense.


Matt.G[/quote]


With the w5000 if you use minimum zoom and vertical shift are you getting vignetting? The HD 5000 seem quite a wide lens.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airliner* /forum/post/15681136
> 
> 
> With the w5000 if you use minimum zoom and vertical shift are you getting vignetting? The HD 5000 seem quite a wide lens.



The rear elements are not that wide at about 70mm. The recess of the lens of the BenQ means that the vertex of the lens is still at least 42mm away from the back of the anamorphic lens and this means that the beams are already begining to widen. You can achieve a vignett free image from this combo, but you must be precise with the alignment...


Mark


----------



## SKCERN

Thank you for your answer,

I want to have CIH with 135 cm Height,

so with 2.37 I will have 319 cm wide.


With minimum zoom, according to projectorcentral the throw should be 531 cm


Is it possible to use the Aussiemorphic MKIII ? (Or even with bigger zoom?)


----------



## Jerrym303

I finally got to try out my HD5000R. Works very well in my install. Easy to avoid and vignetting I can't see any pin cushion.


For future reference, here is my setup:

55" tall screen, 98" wide in 16:9 and 129" wide in 235:1 Dalite HP

Marantz VP 8600

Throw distance = 17 feet (TR = 2.08)

Screen center 53" from floor. Lens center 68" from floor (as low as possible for offset).

Lens is about .6" from front of pj. I may move it closer.


I just set the lens in wide mode and use my DVDO edge to squeeze/stretch.


Does not look obtrusive, IMO.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SKCERN* /forum/post/15702737
> 
> 
> Is it possible to use the Aussiemorphic MKIII ? (Or even with bigger zoom?)



With the BenQ? You can safely use some zoom, but I still recommend setting up the projector at minimum zoom and then use zoom to trim the final image size...


Mark


----------



## prabhatb

Hi Mark, what's latest on Aussiemorphic MKIII?


Is it currenty available? The website selling it asking some $100 deposit. How it works?


If this is not to be discussed here please PM me or email me at [email protected] 


Thanks


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prabhatb* /forum/post/16281503
> 
> 
> Hi Mark, what's latest on Aussiemorphic MKIII?
> 
> 
> Is it currenty available? The website selling it asking some $100 deposit. How it works?
> 
> 
> If this is not to be discussed here please PM me or email me at [email protected]
> 
> 
> Thanks



The MK3 page has been updated.


----------

